# Cast Removal



## Valerie813 (Mar 28, 2011)

Question for anyone who will know this. If my doc applied a cast (without billing a care of fracture global period CPT) may we bill for the removal as well? Or would we bill an E&M based on the documentation?

Much appreciated!


----------



## scooter1 (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe the cost of removal of the cast is bundled into the charge for the cast application.  If another Doctor had applied the cast, ( eg. patient was out of state) and you are only removing the cast, then you  could charge for the removal. 
This is regardless of whether or not you charge fracture care.


----------

